# July Testers 2ww!



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

New home!

Ready - so sorry that your test was negative (((((hugs))))). With regard to IVF this may help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=articles&task=viewarticle&artid=114&Itemid=3 .

Marzy - yours too, what is going on? ? ?  

Jaki - not being funny but only being 2 stone overweight isn't the biggest reason in the world why your tx didn't work. The Clinic I'm at say weight isn't a factor in whether tx works or doesnt.........

Scoop - WHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPEEEEEEE! Congratulations on your positive! Fantastic!

LindaJane - sorry you are struggling, hope it's worthwhile!

Pam, Soozle, Eve (Jac please let us know!), Emile and Caroline - wishing you loads of positive vibes and good luck.

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​
Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th

KP ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing 10th

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello ladies,

Hugs to Marzy and Ready - good luck for your next steps.

Well done Scoop - a BFP at last!!

I've avoided the site like the plague today - am in shock from getting a BFP this morning. There are 2 hpt's on my bathroom sink that have faint but definate positives. That won't stop me from doing another test tomorrow and probably another on Monday!!! I also know it's early days and there aren't any definates in this area. As you know, I have spent the last 2 days thinking it's over due to spotting alot, which is why the clinic told me to test early. DH and me reeling from delighted shock. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your support - I love this thread.

Hope you other testers are OK today...

love and luck,
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Scoop...great news! I'm so happy for you. 

LindaJane and Suel, thanks for the IVF notes. And LindaJane, I'm sorry that you feel so bloated now and that ironically you had to teach contraception of all things. 

Marzy, I'm so sorry. I know how you feel.

Don't know what we'll do but looks like we'll be going back to the dr tomorrow or Sunday. I was so hurt at dh. Yesterday we were discussing what we each want to do and he said that it's probably the implantation that's failing so we (i.e. I) should have the laparoscopy. What justifies him to say that? It makes me feel like he's blaming me 100% for all of this (becuase if it's failing at fertilization, then it's part him too, right?). 
I'm sorry for rambling...guess I'm extra emotional and scared with what's to come that my emotions are even more exagerrated. I also haven't been able to get in touch with our parents to tell them the news (so I feel more alone). 

Let's get lots of      for those testing in July.


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

yipee! Minky n Scoop 


Congratulations to you both, hope you both have a wonderful 8 months.


Love Nic xx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh ready4family,

They don't mean it, they are just being men! They are not good at explaining things, my dh does it all the time. I you do decide to go for laparoscopy it will prob. not be as bad as you think (ive read your posts re: lap) and you never know, it might even help?

Hope you start to feel better soon.


Love Nic xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning

Caro - really chuffed for you   you and dh must be over the moon and up on  . Maybe a long way to go as you say but this is a step in the right direction! Congratulations! And by the way, thought you would be positive! 

Ready - all I can say is that IUI does work but not for everyone. Whatever the reason you need IVF for please try not to blame one partner in all of this. It's hard not to but please try not to. Why don't you do the lap, see what the situation is and then go for IVF. IUI is so much more "hit and miss" than IVF. With IVF you know an embryo is going back. I can honestly say that the 2 lap's I've had done were fine and at least gave me some reasons to begin with.

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ladies

we got a bfn yesterday and are both devastated, 

luv pam


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Pam

Im so sorry that it hasn't happened for you  
There is nothing that i can say that is going to change how you're feeling right now, but try to take some time with dp, and know that we are all thinking about you.

Take care 

Love Nic xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Pam  

I am so so sorry to hear your news sweetheart. Take some time out and remember, we are all here for you when you need us.

All my love, thinking of you 

Rach xxxxx


----------



## Soozle (Jun 25, 2004)

I have BFP BFP BFP. I can't believe it. I am in shock as I had convinced myself it was unlikely on the first time. I have had an inane grin on my face ever since.


Hugs to all who were not so lucky and good luck. ^cuddleup^


Love to all
Soozle


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Pam  Sorry to hear your news buddie 

Of course you are devastated, take time out to grieve properly wont you. 

Best wishes for whatever you and DH decide to do next.

All my love
LindaJane


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Soozle - congratulations to you!

Minky - congratulations to you buddie  lets hope that it rubs off on me too. I've had no spotting whatsoever just pain.....................

Ready  there is no blame in this game. DH is probably as scared as you are. Speak to your dr and if they advise a further investigation prior to IVF then consider it - it might help eliminate possible problems and help you decide what is the best option for you both. 

Thinking of everyone testing this weekend, two days to go for me. Never thought I'd wish away a precious weekend this much.

Love
LindaJane


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Eve


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi there

Is it OK if I join you? I had ET yesterday and test 16th July. 

Had a horrible day yesterday - felt like crying from the moment I got to the hospital until I went to bed last night.

After loads of chocolate last night and a fab nights sleep, I woke up a lot more positive. Had another pregnyl jab last night too, so most probably helped top my hormones up!

Good luck to all the girlies testing today - here's hoping all of your dreams have come true.

Take Care
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi again

Pam - so sorry that yesterday you received negative news  .

Soozle - congratulations!!!!!  What treatment did you have?

Jac - please pass love onto Eve over her negative, sounds like she's coping well on the outside ((((((hugs))))))).

LindaJane - very restrained holding off testing! I'll wish the weekend away with you!

Treacle - welcome across to the 2ww! Good luck... xxxx

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Pam, I'm sorry to hear about you neg. It's hard enough having it fail the 1st time but 2nd time round is just devasting. My thoughts are with you. I had my 2nd neg back in March and just can't explain how I felt.

Looking on the positive side though - you have some frosties so hopefully when you are back on your feet you can look forward to having 2 of those transferred. Wishing you all the best for your 3rd time. xxx

Hi Treacle - Welcome to the 2ww. I'm nearly at the end of mine and it's driving me insane. Hope you get on ok. xxx

Minky and Soozle - Well done - it's nice to see some positives on here - will that luck stay with us

LindaJane - How are you getting on? I'm dreading going to the toilet at the mo incase I start bleeding. It's around this time when I did on my last 2 failed treatments. Have been having tummy pains and back pains since last Sunday so praying that my period will not be starting.

Emile - How have you got on today?

Love to all,

Zoe A
xxx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

oh Pam..

I was so hopeful for you.....I am so so sorry for you both...

I have been there so many times too and I know nothing makes this time any easier...

All my thoughts are with you...

Love 
Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Afternoon girls

So sorry to read about all the negatives. ^group^

Congratulations to all that have tested positive 

I originally had a blood test on the 21st of June that was a very low positive, went back on the 23rd and that was again low but had risen slightly. The clinic told me that it was that low that it wouldn't be viable so to stop all the drugs and to go back for more bloods on the 1st of July. I stopped all the medication then had a painful and heavy period last weekend so thought it was all over. When i went back for bloods yesterday the results have risen considerably so we still don't know what is happening, have got to go back on monday for bloods yet again and then maybe a scan.

Can't believe it is carrying on for so long!

Trying to stay positive but in the back of my mind can't help but think something is wrong.

Good luck to everyone waiting to test,

love Jill


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Soozle and Minky congrats!!!!! Excellent news!!!!

Thanks so much for all your support. First, I feel a bit better about dh's comment. I told him how his "implantation comment" made me feel and he said he totally didn't mean it like that. Also, dh and I went to the dr today and we've made a decision. We had a long discussion about laparoscopy vs IVF and we deicded to go for the IVF. She mentioned that even if I do have scarring, it won't affect the ivf results. I didn't want to go through surgery for nothing.

Best of luck to everyone. Let's have others follow Soozle and Minky.
Guess I'll be seeing some of you again (but hopefully only new faces since we're praying for positives)


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Ready - you do sound much more postive - good luck with your IVF treatment.

JillAllan -  You must be so confused. 

Treacle - welcome to the 2ww, hope you have lots of patience!

ZoeA - you sound to be having a similar experience to me this week. Lets hope it is a good sign!

Em - thinking of you today hun

Sue - thanks for wishing away time too! I just lost an hour..........nodded off in front of Wimbledon, but have to say feel much better for it!

Well time for lasagne and salad, yum.

Love to you all
LindaJane


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jill - in some ways it's good that those bloods are going up but guess it means you can't celebrate just yet. I hope you get some really good news when you go for the scan but in the meantime I hope those bloods keep rising (((((((hugs))))))).

Ready - glad you and dh got talking about everything  and that your doc was supportive over the IVF! Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Linda - glad you lost 1 hour, hopefully you can doze a little more after the lasagne!

Anyone heard from Emile? Zoe and Linda tonnes of luck for Monday (unless you are naughty and test early!!!!!)

  

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hiya Girls

I'm new to this site and feel I need to join you otherwise I'm gonna go insane. Ive just started my 2ww following our first icsi treatment and had ET yesterday. Two weeks seems like ages away  Ive got a blood test to find out the result on 15th July. I still feel really bloated and sore from EC  but other than that feel really really positive but trying not to get my hopes up too much.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know that I was naughty and have tested early. I am pleased to say it is POSITIVE!!!

Can't believe it at the moment. Still in shock. I am very pleased as it is my 3rd tx.

Sue - Can I please have a positive against my name. Never had one before.

Hope my test is still positive when I test again tomorrow.

Glad to see that we are getting more positives on this thread.

LindaJane - Have you tested early Hope you get on ok!!!

Love to all

Zoe A
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Sammy - welcome across to the 2ww!  and also welcome to FF! You've found somewhere to post to try and keep you sane in the next few weeks!!!!! 

Zoe - many many congratulations to you! Sure the line will be there tomorrow too! Testing one day early isn't horrific!  With pleasure shall a positive sign be placed next to your name!

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th

KP ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing 10th

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning 2wwer's,

As you may have guessed it was another BFN for me.Got a -ve hpt and then AF turned up just to confirm things.
We are both gutted. Had a day of tears yesterday but have decided to go again at the end of the year(no frosties)Trying to be positive!

Anyway many congrats to   to Minky, Scoop and ZoeA. I''m soooooo pleased for you all.Have fantastic pregnancy's

ready, Marzy ,Eve and Pam- So sorry girls.This is a horrible time.We will get there girls.I do beleive that.

Love Em


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Emile, so sorry, masses of ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))) coming your way............. you are right, your time will come, it's just a hard journey to get there........

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning

Emile ~ I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time - glad you're making plans to go again at the end of the year - never give up on your dreams hun 

Sue ~ Thanks for adding me to the growing list of July 2wwers.

Jill ~ Hope your scan & blood test on Monday gives you some good news. I'll be thinking of you 

LindaJane ~ sending loads of    your way for Monday.

Zoe ~ Congrats on your BFP! Bet you're on 

Sammy ~ I'm a first timer ICSI too & had ET on Friday. I'll be testing with hpt on 16th 

I'm feeling positive again - had a real downer on ET day but I'm sure I'll be up and down like a yo-yo! Got another 12 days of this 

Good Luck to everyone
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Em  sorry to hear your news buddie.

Congratulations Zoe! I am now under pressure to keep the positives going especially as we had ET same day and Minky has a BFP too! 

Welcome to the 2ww Sammy 

Well I am not testing early, I am being good and waiting until I go off to the hospital tomorrow. I've wasted enough money on HPTs over the last 2 years so I am being Scrooge  I am 70/30 in favour of negative at the moment. No signs you see, especially spotting. I cannot rely on af turning up on time.............it never does hence money spent on HPTs! 

DP and I went out to the pub for the first time in ages. Our residents association organised a music festival in the local pubs and as I am secretary I had to show my face! It was good to get out and stopped me brooding for a while! Had to come home at 10.30 - shattered despite my nap in the afternoon!

Today we are going to go for a long walk in Stratford-upon-Avon so I am now going to make DP a fabulous brekkie and prepare our tea before we go. Anything to get our minds off tomorrow. I really thought I was coping OK with this, but I'm not. 

Have a fab Sunday
Love
LindaJane


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Reading your posts it sounds like this 2ww is going to be really hard, especially towards the end! 

Congratulations to all the positives and huge hugs for the negatives . 

Treacle - we are icsi twins! Wishing you all the best and I hope you manage to stay positive for the next 12 days - it must surely help I reckon, although I appreciate its hard sometimes. Ive decided to deal with the disappointment in two weeks time when hopefully it won't be necessary. I don't know if this is the right way to deal with it but I just don't want negative thoughts passing through my body and mind at the moment (not that I'm a hippy or anything )

I hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday - especially doing no gardening, shopping, cooking or housework  

Good luck to everyone on the verge of testing 

p.s. the smilies on this site are so cool


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ZoeA, congrats!!!   

LindaJane, I hope you follow ZoeA! Glad you're keeping nice and busy to keep your mind off it (which is never really possbile) and to help the day pass quickly. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Wow, ZoeA - congratulations, Buddy!! Bet you and DH are over the moon!! Proving that third time really is lucky.  Well done, you deserve it. Join me on the Bun thread?

Soozle - well done you as well! 

Em - big hugs to you, I'm so sorry it wasn't to be. Look after yourself (and DH) and best of luck for the next step. ^group^

Marzy - nice to hear you so positive, IVF really isn't that bad. Glad your DH is being supportive.

LindaJane - I am so impressed with your resolve!! HUGE luck to you for tomorrow's test. Remember, not everyone spots, it's not always a sign, but I understand the need to expect a negative - I did the same. Hope it's a .

Pam - I'm so sorry - sending lots of ((((((hugs)))))) to you.

Sammy - welcome to the 2ww - now I'm out the end of it, it seems like it went fast, but it really is a horrid wait. Best of luck.

Treacle - good luck for your test as well.

Sue - so far I have done 3 tests, 2 on Friday, 1 at 5am yesterday morning, as I had not a wink of sleep worrying. I aso plan to do another tomorrow am!!!!!! I think then I will have to wait and have faith until my scan on 27th, as DH thinks I've gone mad. If I thought I was neurotic during the 2ww, the last 36 hours has been far worse!!!! Maybe it will sink in soon! 

Lots of love to everyone,
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello. Just popping in to pass on a big congratulations to all you lovely positives and a big hug to all those who's turn it was not this time out.


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi everyone - Can I join your gang? I'm doing a FET this month, making this our fifth attempt to have a longed-for brother or sister for our precious little boy, who was born after IVF five years ago. AF started today, so this will be the cycle we do it on. I've been downregging for a week, and feeling incredibly hormonal - I've had so many arguments (mainly with useless incompetent tradespeople who were trying to rip me off, or at least that's how I - in my hormonally charged state - saw it). Really, I've been like something possessed, but my husband (who has been tiptoeing around me) has been very proud at the way I've "Kicked ass" and managed to get people to do the things we wanted - usually I'm too polite to even complain!!!
Anyway, the cocktail has increased today with oestradol, so who knows what mood I'll be in the next couple of weeks?
We only have one little icicle in the freezer, so there are a lot of hopes riding on it surviving the thaw. If it doesn't, all these moods will have been in vain.
Hope you're all keeping well and thinking positive thoughts. I've been on and off these boards so many times, and this time I'm actually feeling very laid-back about the whole process. I feel that the odds are stacked against us, as we only have one in the freezer, but feeling like the underdog is actually a very liberating feeling. ...


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi girls!!

Sorry to hear about the negatives, hope you can try and enjoy the rest of the summer (when it stops raining).

Hi Eliza! Welcome back and very good luck.

Well done positives, I am so pleased for you.

I am feeling rather edgy today. I'm on day 11. I haven't had any period pains but I'm waiting for them!! I've had a few twinges and my boobs aren't sore again, really haven't a clue what this means. I am going mad with wondering what the hells going on and trying to prepare myself for the worst. I fear that my period is going to suddenly appear in the next few days and give me a big shock. ^shocked^

Anyway bye for now

Love Hollie


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi 2wwer's,

Just popping in to thank you all for the lovely thoughts after my BFN on Saturday.It is much appreciated.

Good luck for today lindajane ^thumbsup^ ^thumbsup^

love Em


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Worst possible result..................a very faint blue line. So in limbo...............we have been told not to be hopeful so we now wait for af to arrive or retest next Monday.

I have terrible backache which is a af signal for me so infact I was expecting BFN so this is just awful

The only thing is that I went to the loo 4 times in the night so perhaps my sample was not that concentrated.......clutching at straws or what.

Sorry not to be continuing the winning streak.

LindaJane


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi LindaJane, maybe the line was faint as there is not enough pregnancy levels at the moment for it to be darker.

It would probably be a good idea to wait a few days then test again. You could have had late implantation so that it why you have not got a darker line.

Hope all goes well. Good luck.

Love Zoe A
xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

LindaJane

You can get a negative line - but be pg, but not the other way around I don't think - so I hope that you get a really good result next time you test
Fee


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Caroline - it will sink in, but possibly not for a while! 

Eliza - good luck for when you do your FET! There is a thread on the cycle buddies (think it's summer rainbows) where there are lots of people who will be at a similar stage to you! Good luck!

Hollie - just one day at a time!

LindaJane - not worse possible result, you still have some hope!  Although having been in a similar situation to you (twice) it's flipping hard....... Can you ask your clinic to do an hcg blood test which will confirm what the hcg levels are? If they can't, can your local hospital do one (they should have an EPAU or EPAS unit - early pregnancy unit) which may be able to help? All I can say is that some of the girls off here get weak tests but good hcg results? What type of test did you use? ? ? Try a different one first thing tomorrow and don't drink loads before you go to bed! Wishing you lots of love, luck and hugs!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Well i am still in limbo!

Had bloods taken again today and they are still rising but the levels are only half what they should be. Have got to go on Wednesday for bloods and a scan then we will know for sure what is happening.

Good luck to all waiting to test, 

Love Jill


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Jill, fingers are still crossed for you...... hope you are soon out of limbo land!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Jill

i have everything crossed for you. Keep thinking positive 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Hollie ~ just 'cos you have no signs at the moment, doesn't mean it's not good news - keep going, not long to wait now hun 

LindaJane ~ it's not over yet hun - stay  and don't give up yet - sending tons of hugs & good luck wishes your way 

JillAlan ~ sorry you didn't get a definite answer today. Got everything crossed that Wednesday gives you good news 

Well day 3 of 2ww for me and I had the most awful nights sleep last night. I had stomach pains down my left-hand side, and have put it down to a bad case of trapped wind (sorry if tmi) - I had to get up at 2.00am and managed to have a kip at around 5.00am, so I'm shattered today. Bought some dried apricots & prunes today, so hopefully that'll sort my digestive system out once and for all 

Went to see my GP today and he's signed me off for the whole 2ww - can't face work right now as it's manic and I'll only blame work and hate it even more than I do already if we get bad news.

Got a text from an old friend last night who told me she's expecting her first baby in January - I'm so chuffed for her, but sooooo jealous 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test.
Take Care
love
Nikki
x


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all

After a horrid afternoon at work - I lost it totally and threw a large wobbly..................................I've calmed down a bit.

Following research we either have:
1) Late implantation and low HCG
2) Early m/c 
3) Ectopic

1) could be true - I went to the loo 5 times in the night so it could have been weak levels in the sample or thats what I am telling myself. I have been drinking lots to reduce OHSS as instructed.
2) Also a possibility but no af yet.
3) No pain so not sure about it

The clinic did the test using their urine test twice, same result. No blood test was offered but I will ring them tomorrow perhaps to ask. 

I have now bought a HPT and will try tomorrow as you suggest Sue. My lovely friend told me she tested totally neg first month with little girl and only got positive when she missed her 2nd period so that has made me feel better.

I said it was a horrible result due to the limbo - if neg you can start to grieve, if pos you can celebrate, relax and then worry positively. This just leaves both of us so anxious and my nerves are shot as you can see from above.

Trying to stay positive but its difficult.

good luck to everyone else testing.

Deep breaths all round and back to work for open evening.....sigh.

thanks for the support
Lindajane


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Lindajane - 
yes i do agree that a "maybe" is very difficult to deal with. 
^group^
I had never entertained the possibility of a "maybe".
This is a horrible time for you because its a case of wait and see. BUT (and though it might not be easy to deal with now it helped me in the long run) it does mean that something has happened... what ever the eventual outcome it does seem to indicate that an emby has implanted... and for me that was something to really hold onto. 
I really hope that this works out for you.

take care 
wizz


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

The clearblue HPT says...................BFP..................OMG! Its not bright but its not as feint as yesterday at the clinic and the instructions say its a BFP.

DP are I are totally stunned and we still don't believe it and probably wont until the clinic confirm yet next week.

Thanks for your support everyone.

Can I get through a day at work without becoming a "dragon lady" like yesterday!

Love to you all
LindaJane

 tentatively!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Well LindaJane - think you've done it! Despite your worries yesterday!  Sooooooooooooo congratulations!  to you and dh! Would you like me to put a lovely  next to your name?

Hope everyone else is coping OK?

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

LindaJane

Just wanted to say  on your BFP! What fab news - so pleased for you and DP. Gives the rest of us first-timers some much needed encouragement.

Lots of Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

LINDAJANE - THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!  

You've made my day - congratulations - hope you can stop worrying a little bit, but I also know that you'll probably do several tests before it sinks in.   
See - beginner's luck for you and me!! 

I am soooo happy for you, Buddy!!

lots of love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi girls...

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to all who tested positive...


Hollie...Im on day 11.....have lots of AF pains and heavy not to painful boobs...dont know what this means but have a feeling its all over aaaggghhhhh...

aaaggghhhhhh....aaaggghhhhh....

I am still having 5 seconds of positive thoughts to every 1 hour in despair!!!..........

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soozle (Jun 25, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS LINDAJANE. 

I had beginners luck too - did you have ICSI as well?

Good luck Azailier I had AF type pains too towards the end of 2WW so all is not lost yet. Good luck!

Lots of love to all
Soozle


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!

I said a line was a line! We had a faint blue on the Thursday with Clearblue and a stronger one on the Friday with the hospital test (we still have that in bathroom & DH looks at it every time he goes to the loo!)

Well done, you can celebrate now!

Zoe x


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations Linda Jane on your BFP 

Treacle - I'm so pleased to see you have taken a couple of weeks off work. Ive done exactly the same - my wonderful GP has signed me off for 4 weeks  which I am over the moon about. I would definitely think about it more at work and feel much more relaxed being at home lazing about. Hooray the sun has come out today 

I thought a bit of pampering might help with chilling out? I'm off for a pedicure and facial this afternoon and a foot massage tomorrow.

Azailier - wishing you all the very best for your test.


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks girls... for the positive thoughts...

These pains are bad too....I really hope its pg signs Deborah not a dreaded -ve sign.

Am feeling a bit more positive.

aaaggghhhhh nightmare!!!!

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi girls

Brilliant news LindaJane!!!!! 

Azailier, I know exactly how you feel, can't stop thinking about it atall, its driving me round the bloody bend! I thought it was all over this morning because I got a very very light, dark brown showing. It hasn't turned into anything else yet and when going to the loo sometimes it appears to have stopped. Also I have no normal period pains just funny twinges. I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst which is not easy.

Bye for now

Love Hollie


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Many congratulations LindaJane - see it probably was late implantation.

Now you have the worry that I am having about learning all about HCG levels.

I went to the clinic for a blood test result but have to wait til tomorrow to find out the HCG level results. Apparently the clinic like to see this number appear as a double figure - so here's hoping all is well.

Good luck to all that are still to test.

Love Zoe A
xxx


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Azalier - I was convinced af was about to appear and it looks like its a positive!

Sue - you can put a  I think, although still dont believe it!

Soozle - yes we had ICSI due to DP morphology being low.

I phoned the clinic today and told them, they are not totally convinced so I still have to go and test with them next Monday. I think they just want to be sure like me!

Thanks for your support girls. 

Off for a wee nap as I have open evening again tonight and I am shattered - sleep was not easy last evening!

Love to you all
LindaJane


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Just to update! 

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th

KP ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing 10th

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

sorry to butt in but just wanted to say i read your thread as it gives me so much hope for when i have to start tx.

Sending loads of  for the testers

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say a big good luck to you all. I know it's not easy, but try not to read too much into all the little tweeks, twinges and stuff going on during your 2ww.

Just look at ZoeA, LindaJane and me - we all had ET on the same day, all had different symptoms, and all BFP. I think I can speak for the other two when I say we all had moments when we were sure it was all over.

Take it easy, and best of luck, girls. Hope you get your . 

love
Caroline
xxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning ladies

Well it's day 5 of 2ww and I wish I knew what was going on in that belly of mine. I feel ever so bloated and am really bunged up







- despite drinking tons of water and eating loads of dried apricots & prunes (which normally do the trick!!).

Had my last pregnyl jab yesterday. My consultant doesn't prescribe cyclogest pessaries, just a couple of pregnyl jabs - one the evening of ET & the next 4 days later.

Wish I could say I've got some symptoms, but I haven't and suppose it would be a tad early.

Sammy ~ Is your pampering doing the trick? Hope you're OK 

Jill ~ good luck for your scan today - hope you can get a definite answer at last 

LindaJane ~ hope you had a better day at work yesterday 

Sending lots of good luck wishes and  to all of the ladies testing over the next few days.

Lots of Love
Nikki
x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Just wanted to send congrats wishes to LindaJane! Way to go!!!


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

I belong to the darlin buddies of may thread and i have been too cowardly to come over for my 2ww and i have stayed on the darlin buddies thread the whole of my 2ww ... tho i have been reading all your posts !!!

DH and i are stunned .......... we have been worried about some spotting stuff (see nurses board posted yesterday ) so this morning we tested early 

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP 

we did 3 different types of tests just to be sure  no faint lines .... no doubts the lines come up well before the time !!

the best one is the clear blue digital that actual spells it out PREGNANT !!! yeeeehaaaaaa !! 

we are over the moon 

    

Phoned the clinic and we got a scan on the 23 July !!! and we have got to have botty bombs for 12 weeks ..... i dont really care ...... i would have them for life now if they told me too    


2 very very happy people  

DH wonders if it will be bonnie or clyde ( the escapee) or both and whatever names they end up with they will always be bonnie and clyde to us !! 

love 
Mini and DH xx 

best of luck to you forth coming testers !!!


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Mini & DH

Wonderful news 

love & hugs

Camilla


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow Mini!!!!!!! 

Many congratulations to you and your dh!

Wishing you a smooth pregnancy!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammy04 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations Mini on your BFP 

A week today and my 2ww will be over. Ive not found it too bad so far. I keep getting the odd negative feeling but I suppose that's natural. Really trying not to think about it but its impossible 

Treacle - the pampering is doing me good I think and its so nice to be at home out of the routine of work  Ive had no symptoms either but it means nothing so don't worry. How are you? What are you doing with your days? Me and DH are having a weekend away next weekend as we figured it would do us good to get away after our result whichever way it goes, either to plan things or sort our heads out.

I'll be glad when the next week is over 

Its the test day I'm not looking forward to - we have to go to the clinic for a blood test in the morning and then either wait there for the result or come home and wait for a phone call. We're gonna be a bag of nerves that day.

Good luck Linzibell and KP for your tests tomorrow.


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations Mini and DP

   

Fee xxxxx


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Congratulations Mini xxx

Good luck to all the others still to test xxx



Love Zoe A
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

to all the  and lots of luck to all the testers

luv pam


----------



## sarah102 (Jun 8, 2004)

hi everyone,
Congratulations to all that have had positives.
I'm on 2ww and testing on sat ( if i can wait that long )
I was wandering if anyone has tested early and how early and got a true positive.
I,m not sure if I can hold out till sat, I have been and bought a first responce test today. My friend who has done endless txs told me friday would be ok.
What does anyone else think
Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Mini

*Fantastic news! Congratulations!*

   

Love Ange x


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

Hi girls.

Congratulations Mini on your 

I had a scan yesterday and there was a pregnancy sac there but it was only half the size it should be and the blood levels are still rising but they are only about half what they should be. The dr said that they had got to treat it as a pregnancy but that he doesn't expect it to continue and thinks i will bleed. I have got to go again on monday for another scan and more bloods.

Good luck to you all,
Love Jill


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Mini and DH

I have posted to you on the Quiz thread but thought I would post to you on here too.

        

Congratulations and all the best for the future!!
We are so pleased for you     

Hugs and Kisses

Sara and Joseph


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Jill - how horrible for you.  I hope it turns out well for you

Annette


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

Like Mini I've been hovering here and (like Mini) the test said positive this morning. I can't believe it. I have a blood test tomorrow and once the clinic confirms it then I might believe it. I had spotting on Tuesday and was convinced af was on it's way. I just can't believe it.

love Annette


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations Mini and Annette

Fantastic news!

Love

Debs xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Jill,

Sorry to hear you are having a difficult time at the moment.

Please God things will improve when you have your scan and tests on Monday



Love

Debs xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations Mini

Congratulations Annette


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Jill - thank goodness the sac is in the right place, which is one "option" crossed off that you were given. I so hope that Monday brings you some very positive news. 

Annette - congratulations on your lovely positive news of today!    Wonderful!

I read on the IUI thread that Linzibell unfortunately had a negative, so lots of cuddles   to Linzibell......

Azailier and Sarah102 - if you test early (tomorrow) wishing you lots of love and luck.

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th -

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

Jill  hope that you get some more positive news soon

Linzibelle  good luck in whatever you decide to do next

Much love 
LindaJane


----------



## LindaJane (Jan 4, 2004)

WAY TO GO DARLING BUDDIES 


Mini and DP 
Annette and DP 

DP and I are so thrilled for you. Must have been something in the water during our cycle!! Interesting that we have had a run of BFPs for ICSI........

Lets hope our luck rubs off on Rachel and bobby eh?

Mini - looking forward to sharing your humour for the next 9 months although I am still to chicken to go over the other side!

Love to everyone
LindaJane


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Congratulations Annette and DP!!!!!   

  Congratulations Mini and DP!!!!!   

You must be feeling over the moon, and I'm told the shock wears off eventually!!!!

lots of love and luck for the next 8.5 months!!  
Caroline
xxxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Linzibelle - ^group^ to you and DP - look after yourselves and good luck with your next step.

JillAlan - you must be feeling awful, I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time. Hope you get some good news soon.

Good luck the rest of you testers, ^thumbsup^
love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi girls

Tested early (6.00am this morning) and I can't believe it, BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          ^shocked^ ^shocked^ ^shocked^

Still spotting a very tiny bit but so pleased to have got this far. The Clearblue test started turning to a cross as I was peeing on it!!!

Really sorry about the recent negatives and good luck to the rest of the testers this week.

Love Hollie


----------



## Azailier (Apr 16, 2004)

Mornin girls...

Hey Hollie great news... Congratulations  

Congratulations to all with a 

I have tested early (day 13) this morning and got a BFN.... (fantastic eh!!! no sign of AF though, anyone reckon there could still be a chance or should I give up now and quit taking the cyclogest...

Any thoughts greatly appreciated!!

Azailierxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning ladies

Congratulations to Mini, Annette & Hollie - fab news!
    

Jill ~ thinking of you hun - still keeping everything crossed that everything works out OK 

Azailier ~ here's hoping the bfn was 'cos you tested early - I'd give it another day or two and test again. Don't give up yet hun. Thinking of you 

Sammy ~ How are you? How's your first week of 2ww gone?

Well I'm starting to think it's all over for me. It's a week now since ET and last night I started getting really painful AF pains. Also got them in the night, but they've eased now. Got up a couple of times to check whether AF had started as I was that convinced. My CM has increased & is creamy white (sorry for TMI) - what does this mean? Is this the end of the road for me? 

I'd really appreciate some advice.

Bye for now & Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Morning Girls

Just wanted to say a big congrats to all those who tested positive! Well done! 

Lots of love and big hugs to the bfn's, don't give up!

To all those still waiting to test, it's not over til it's over so hang in there girls, wishing you all lots of luck.

Take care
Lisa
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10290

Love Sue
xxx


----------

